# TEDxAcademy - Yiannis Boutaris - The beauty of boldness



## bernardina (Oct 3, 2013)

Ο δήμαρχος της Θεσσαλονίκης σε μια μίνι διάλεξη που θα μπορούσε να έχει και τίτλο _Τοις τολμώσιν η τύχη._
Με μια αμεσότητα που τσακίζει κόκαλα.


----------

